# Alte Spieler zurück holen?



## Valdos Theolos (8. Juni 2019)

Hej!

 

Gibt es noch die Vorteile, wenn man einen alten Spieler zurückholt? Sowas wie die Rolle der Auferstehung 

 

Herzlichen Dank und LG

 

Theo

 

 

 

Edit: lulz kann für 190k Spielzeit kaufen,... habe über 800k^^ Ist das zu empfehlen? Oder gibt es billigere (WoW-Gold) Alternativen?


----------



## Aun (22. Juni 2019)

wie bitte?


----------

